# Expanded Networking Area!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We have expanded our networking area, to give you the opportunity to catagorize your problem and,hopefully, receive quicker service. The original "Networking" Forum is included here, but we would discourage you from using it, as it will make the handling of your problem more difficult, being lost in that clutter.


----------

